# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مجوز دسترسی به مشاهده اطلاعات یک view مشخص به یک یوزر

## resident

سلام. وقت بخیر
دیتابیسم 200 ویو داره.
میخوام به یک یوزر خاصی، فقط اجازه بدم اطلاعات یک view رو بتونه مشاهده کنه
چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد؟

----------


## hamid_hr

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread....=1#post2424913

----------

